# Best looking Snakehead?



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

I just got a 4 inch Red Snakehead,and wanted to know what everyone thinks of their look. Also what everyone's opinion on the best looking Snakehead.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

barca no doubt!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve O said:


> I just got a 4 inch Red Snakehead,and wanted to know what everyone thinks of their look. Also what everyone's opinion on the best looking Snakehead.


 you better have a 240g in the waiting for that monster to be


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pickup, what size tank have you got?
and do you have it with any other fish?


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

The fish is in ten gallon







It's only for a couple more days till I get my 30 gallon done. That will be his home till he gets bigger


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Steve O said:


> The fish is in ten gallon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and so what do you have after the 30g (which he will outgrow in less than 2 months)?


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

I know he will get huge. When he does he will be going to my brother. He has the room for him and a huge tank.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Steve O said:


> I know he will get huge. When he does he will be going to my brother. He has the room for him and a huge tank.


 i really hope that tank is huge, the 30 gallon will actually crack if you keep him their for to long

J/K







but it might be possible?? heard the SH can crack aquariums


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Channa barca, no doubt are the best looking snakeheads. That's why I have a pair of them.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

But reds are the coolest.







Check out my videos of a 27" red attacking mice and rats, that's what your baby will be like in about a year.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

74ray said:


> But reds are the coolest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 xept the rat ones dont work :sad:


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> 74ray said:
> 
> 
> > But reds are the coolest.
> ...


 They do now. Go back to the first post and click or the second page for the links.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh sweet, dlingthem now


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Can you keep a snakehead in a 100g for life? What would be the best tank size for life?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Can you keep a snakehead in a 100g for life? What would be the best tank size for life?


 depends on what specie of snakehead it is. Some can be kept in a 20g for life.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Can you keep a snakehead in a 100g for life? What would be the best tank size for life?


 for something like a marulius or a micropeltes you will need a tank larger than 300gallons, a friend of mine had a 47" marulius that cracked tanks, ate ducks, and was nasty as hell.









Mark


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

The snakehead died today.







I don't know how, the water temp is fine and the goldfish that are in the tank are alive


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> The snakehead died today. I don't know how, the water temp is fine and the goldfish that are in the tank are alive


could be no air.....did you have an airpump??? if not thats why

goldfish have a special organ that lets them breathe oygen from the surface so do bettas....most fish do not


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes I have an air pump. Water temp is @ 78. That is what I was told to keep it @. The person that I got the fish from is going to replace it,but it will take a month.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Dont need no airpump, snakeheads are air breathers. He probably ate a bad goldfish. Remember, goldfish are NATIVE fish here. They can carry parasites that foreign fish can't really quite deal with. Im sure thats probably what happened. For your next one, give him chunks of fish/shrimp that you purchase from jewel or whatever grocery store you shop at. He'll also take worms. Raw meat chunks. Anything like that. Then you can treat him with a pinkie from time to time(when he's still small). Im sure you'll do the next one right. Don't sweat it.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

mabye instead of getting another potential monster you dont have the means to care for, you could get a few of the dwarf species. gauchas are very hardy, and only get around 8" max. I have 6 in a 29 gallon (2-5") and plan on only keeping a piar when they reach full adult size.

if you dont want to feed fresh meat, shrimp, or fish . . . get some freeze dried krill or bloodworm cubes from a walmart. that combined with flakes would be a great diet for young snakeheads, and way less messy and time consuming.

~Will.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

heres a handy link


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey 74ray ..any more pictures of your Channa aurantimaculata ...wanna sell it..


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Channa orientalis I think are by far one of the most attractive
of the snakeheads, small size is a plus also, these fish when well conditioned
are a remarkable sight. C bleheri are also very attractive.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hey 74ray ..any more pictures of your Channa aurantimaculata ...wanna sell it..


 I can take more pics. My pair is not for sale. These fish are close to impossible to find now, and they are going to be by themselves in my 180 in an attempt to breed them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

74ray said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > hey 74ray ..any more pictures of your Channa aurantimaculata ...wanna sell it..
> ...


 well let me know if your successful in the breed..love to get a few...good luck


----------



## Steve O (Sep 24, 2003)

baddfish said:


> Dont need no airpump, snakeheads are air breathers. He probably ate a bad goldfish. Remember, goldfish are NATIVE fish here. They can carry parasites that foreign fish can't really quite deal with. Im sure thats probably what happened. For your next one, give him chunks of fish/shrimp that you purchase from jewel or whatever grocery store you shop at. He'll also take worms. Raw meat chunks. Anything like that. Then you can treat him with a pinkie from time to time(when he's still small). Im sure you'll do the next one right. Don't sweat it.


 Thanks for the encouraging words.







When I get the other one I'll give him the right food.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, snakehead air breathing is more like fighting fish (but evolved independently) and far exceeds goldfish air breathing. Also, goldfish are not native!! China is far away from here! Personally (and this is a herp experience) I find goldfish disgusting and potentially dangerous. It is known that they have vitamin B destroying chemical (thiaminase) and that they will eventually kill garter snakes and water snakes if they eat too many. I've also heard mysterious fish deaths that may fall in this category. But there's also people who feed goldfish to their pet fish for life. Go figure...














Either way, sorry for the loss.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Best looking i would have to say are Channa Barca and Bleheri! Yes Marc get those to breed i want one.


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

What are these gauchas. Are they like red snakeheads in behavoiur. Where could i get some. What are the water conditions like. And finally how mean are they.
I had a red snake and he was brutal, he had to go.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

channa barca by far, but a 30 gallon will only keep him for 2 to 3 months. Within 6 months you will need at least a 100 gallon tank.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Can you guys post pics of the dwarf species? i'm really starting to get interested in snakeheads.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

There's a Petco in town that was selling Red Snakeheads about 4 months ago. I don't know how they got it nor do I know why they were selling a monster. IMO, Channa Barca are the nicest looking. My Gachuas are starting to show some blue now though


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

These are Channa Gachuas. I think that they're more vicious than my p's and more friendly to me. They get between 6-8" and grow FAST.


----------

